# What ever happen to LectricBlueyes?



## lectricblueyes (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey all!

So whatever happened to me?

Well, I bought a new dog... started a new company and have found it too hard to care for so many mantids! So, I gave some to my cousin Caitlin and the majority to my friend Katnapper.  

Anyway, just wanted to say "hi" and see how you are all doing. I'm not completely out of the hobby, though it's definitely on the far back burner. I hope to get involved again when the puppy is a little older and the business is rolling forward.

Until then, I'll be checking this thread from time to time and would like to know how you are all doing? Please let me know here, what's going on, what's new, and how are those lovely bugs doing?!

Thanks!!!

David


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 3, 2009)

Good to hear from you Dave! When you get sorted, I bet you'll be back to the mantids!


----------



## kamakiri (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey, thanks for checking in! I thought you were mad or something


----------



## revmdn (Aug 3, 2009)

Hope all is well, good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

hey there what kind of dog did you get and did you get it from the same pet store as your last puppy?


----------



## hierodula (Aug 3, 2009)

good to have you back


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 3, 2009)

what kind of business? I remember hearing about it, but cant member who!


----------



## jameslongo (Aug 3, 2009)

Good to hear from you, Dave. Sorry to hear you have no time for bugs but I guess it's best for you to find your feet first. Tell you what you could do: just replace that photo of your loved one on your desk with a mantid enclosure &amp; you'll always be reminded by us :lol: 

Take care, mate.

James.


----------

